# Anybody use the StairTool?



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Anybody ever use this tool for building stairs. It is designed to give you exact fitting stair treads very, very quickly. 

I am thinking of buying it for an upcoming project. Cost is $97.60


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Mike,

I have a very similar tool designed by Collins Tool. He is also the maker of the Collins Coping Foot. www.collinstool.com

I used it for one job and it paid for itself on the first tread. I think it was only about $50 too.

I highly reccommend the tool if you have a staircase to do in the future.

Greg


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Greg, that one is an interesting take on the same idea, nice it goes one further and is designed to be able to be broken down and stored in a tool box and 1/2 the price.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> Anybody ever use this tool for building stairs. It is designed to give you exact fitting stair treads very, very quickly.
> 
> I am thinking of buying it for an upcoming project. Cost is $97.60


Seems like it's something you wouldn't need that often, - - but would be pretty damn handy when you do.

Alright, - - I'm sold, - - where do I get one??


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

You can buy one from me for a 40% mark-up or if you must you can get one directly at http://www.stairtool.com


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Mike, that's exactly the one I have. I just use a 1x4 scrap. The other nice advantage is that you can write on the 1x4. Why do you need to write on the 1x4? I always make notations as to the nosing side and the riser side so that when I make it back to the saw, I orient the template correctly on the tread material.

While you're buying from Collins, you might as well buy a coping foot so I can stop bothering you about it! :Thumbs:


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've got one of those around here that was made in the 50's. It works pretty good in linen closets and pantries too.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Mike Finley said:


> You can buy one from me for a 40% mark-up or if you must you can get one directly at http://www.stairtool.com


Thanks, Mike, - - I'll wait and order that next week, - - don't know if the wifey can handle any more 'shockers' this week, - - I spent over $900 ordering a 18' X 21' carport on Tuesday, - - and dropped just over $1000 today on a new siding brake (it's not my fault it rained and I got a little bored today). :cheesygri


----------



## Chicago (Feb 17, 2005)

That's pretty cool and I like how the head pivots on each side to account for situations where your materials aren't perfectly square.


----------



## stairguy (Nov 6, 2005)

*Ever use a stair template?*

Have any of you ever used a stair template? They were last made in the 70's by Porter Cable, but now being made by a private person that I have found. I included pics of both the old one and new one. If you want any more info on them please feel free to ask.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I wonder what Porter-Cable thinks of you ripping them off ? Or who ever holds the patient


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

stairguy has been hawking this tool on every topic that is even remotely related to stairs. He has been warned for 2 days and keeps on posting, where are the mods?


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> stairguy has been hawking this tool on every topic that is even remotely related to stairs. He has been warned for 2 days and keeps on posting, where are the mods?


I thought you are a mod?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Not on this topic.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

On the lighter side, - - it's not like anyone's going to buy one. :cheesygri


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I dunno, it looks kinda cool like Warhol art. It's also priced like it.

If I was a stair builder as a profession, I could possibly justify the purchase of the product. I don't know of ANY around here.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Teetorbilt said:


> If I was a stair builder as a profession, I could possibly justify the purchase of the product. I don't know of ANY around here.


Any what??

Jigs or stairbuilders??


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Dedicated stair builders. We have a company that specializes in circular stairs but they don't actually manufacture. Two story homes aren't all that popular around here anyway, wind loading increases substantially with height.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

I build more rough stairs than finished product.


----------



## stairguy (Nov 6, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> I dunno, it looks kinda cool like Warhol art. It's also priced like it.
> 
> If I was a stair builder as a profession, I could possibly justify the purchase of the product. I don't know of ANY around here.


Well, I guess I'm kinda glad to hear that SOMEONE out there can somewhat appretiate what I have here, unlike most of you. I'm sorry to see all the negative responses that came from it, guess most of you just can't build stairs. It does take a pretty smart carpenter to do so I guess. 90% of the trimmers in New York build stairs, so I guess I just thought that most trimmers STILL did stair work and would love what they saw on here.


----------

